# Furnace not working



## Thomas Manford (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a 2000 overland loredo,  the furnace was blowing cold air and not getting warm.  I replaced the limit switch,  the igniter, and the switch board. After all of that, I turn on the furnace and nothing happened.  So now what? Any suggestions?


----------

